
Would you broadcast your OS process list live?  Would you like to see other people's process lists? - amichail

======
jward
To be honest, this doesn't interest me in the least. It fills me with deep
unmoving apathy. I don't think that the information gathered would be useful
outside of an initial voyeuristic kick. Overall statistics might be neat as
well, but not on a continuing basis. I'd much rather have an actual discussion
about tool usage and work flow.

------
amichail
Unlike broadcasting your computer display say, there is less of a privacy
issue with process lists. And maybe people can learn something from each
other's process list broadcasts.

For example, you can get some idea as to what your friends are up to all day,
what sorts of tools they use, etc.

~~~
amichail
Also, this might encourage open source developers as they would know when
others are using their software.

Imagine for example something like <http://twittervision.com/> that one can
monitor with respect to certain apps.

------
yaacovtp
You'll find tons of process lists on virus support forums. Some people would
be helped if they could check their processes against a clean list if it could
help them discover problems and have an easy way to fix them.

------
davidw
From /etc/services:

netstat 15/tcp

Now I feel like an old guy - I remember when you would occasionally find
people leaving that open.

------
far33d
my process list looks something like this:

1) firefox 2) top 3) a hundred processes owned by root. boring.

~~~
amichail
A mining algorithm could be used to identify interesting events/trends in your
computer usage.

In fact, it would be fun if the service were to make predictions about what
you will do next. People could then watch live to see if those predictions
come true.

